# My new setup



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

My SJ arrived 2 weeks ago and my Brewtus arrived on Friday. I have had a serious lack of time on it as of yet but hopefully finish work on Friday for Christmas so should have a bit of time then to have a proper play!!

Also I think the pulling the Brewtus out from under the cupboard to refill is gonna get old pretty quick so thinking a butchers block looks like the go to piece of furniture round here!!?? I may try and nab my parents one! Anyone got any suggestions of blocks or similar? think I need something 600x500 as a minimum.









Still need to peel off the protective plastic!!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

It's looking good kikapu. You must be really happy with that set up! I do like the white protective film. It's like an i-brewtus!

I put some felt discs (the sort of things you put on the bottom of chair legs to protect floors) on the 2 legs at the back of my machine which makes sliding it out much easier. To be honest though it's still a PITA which is why I'm about to plumb it in.


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Looking good on your worktop.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

I would be happy with the setup if had had the chance to use it!! But yes once I have had some time to play and get the best out of it I am sure it will keep me happy for a while!









Yeah if I leave it there will have to get some pad but can see it being a PITA if left there, but as the stuff that was there (about 300 spices, salt, pepper gee, coconut oil etc) are now just piled on the dinning room table we need to get something else for the kitchen and if that is suitable for my coffee stuff then means I wont have that faff!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Ikea have a reasonably priced selection of butcher block/kitchen trolleys.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats on your new setup

The brewtus and sj are a great match









Would be nice if there was a water level indicator for the tank as though I have no clearance issues to re-fill, I have ran dry a couple of times which just results in brewtus switching off.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

I have a shelf above my Alex Duetto and, rather than move it out to fill every time (quite a considerable weight! ) I got one of these from B&Q.

http://www.diy.com/nav/garden/garden-power-tools/garden-power-accessories/funnels/Active-Products-Multi-Funnel-Green-9219065?skuId=9228764

Funnelly enough (sorry!) it does a great job and is of soft enough plastic to be able to cut to fit. It's perfect for my situation: the spout end goes towards yhe back of the machine where the reservoir is, but you can fill up with a jug from the front.

A cheap solution to fill heavy machines under shelves or cupboards without moving them out.

For what it's worth...............

Ian


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Will have a look at ikea. Ian I was just thinking that today about doing something similar I might just do that cause I am a bit wary of putting both items on some flimsy cabinet so might end up leaving where it is if I can get this to work!


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Very nice set up.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Lovely looking set up ! Congratulations!!


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

This is how the B&Q offset funnel works in my kitchen..


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

IanP said:


> This is how the B&Q offset funnel works in my kitchen..


was just thinking of popping to B&Q at lunch!! I have a bit less clearence than you so would have to cut it down to try and get it to work but think its worth a try!!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Another idea could be to buy one of those funnels with the flexible neck that get sold for filling your car with various fluids, you could then leave the cover in place most of the time.


----------

